
The scale of illegal bird killing in the Middle East revealed for the first time - tpetrina
http://www.osme.org/content/scale-illegal-bird-killing-middle-east-revealed-first-time
======
csense
Strange they call it "illegal bird killing," not "poaching."

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Poaching is usually hunting on _someone else 's land._ More about land use and
hunting rights than illegal killing or taking is it not? Which is probably why
poachers often get a far better press from history than burglars and robbers.

A gamekeeper or farmer illegally killing protected raptors is never described
as poaching them. I'm not sure you _can_ poach on your own land.

